# Aldabra vs Sucalta



## BILBO-03 (Aug 26, 2016)

What makes a better pet as a adult, what is more hardy and other things


----------



## leigti (Aug 26, 2016)

Well, one is very expensive and the other one you can find just about anywhere. I have only met one adult sulcata but I do know that they have a ton of personality. They can be distractive however, they dig, they push things around if it's in their way  if you have a heated shed or House for them they can live in colder climates. I would suggest looking at the species specific sections. That way you get an idea about how people keep each species, maybe a little on their personality.


----------



## surfergirl (Aug 26, 2016)

difference between a little giant and the big giant...if I lived in the right climate and had many acres I would have both. 
I think both are very hardy when kept with proper care. from what I can tell with aldabra pictures they look super personable also. be pretty neat and rewarding to have a tort the size of a Volkswagen.


----------



## Fredkas (Aug 26, 2016)

I always love aldabra. That is my dream tort. It just the size hold me back. I would like to describe aldabra as an "adult" personality while sulcata have a "teenager" personality.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 27, 2016)

leigti said:


> Well, one is very expensive and the other one you can find just about anywhere.



~ This is true, basically sulcatas are much less expensive initially. Many have misconceptions regarding the diets, they are similar. Both require space, however different containment structures, sulcatas dig and burrow where aldabras do not.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 27, 2016)

My two Aldabran tortoises are now over 200lbs. They are very docile and aren't destructive at all. They eat, they sleep, they poop. No digging. No ramming. No offensive behaviour at all.

The only problem mine cause me is at the fence. If we're on the outside of the fence, they see no reason why they can't just barrel right through the fence to be with us. But as long as we don't put them in that position, they respect their boundaries.


----------



## leigti (Aug 27, 2016)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> ~ This is true, basically sulcatas are much less expensive initially. Many have misconceptions regarding the diets, they are similar. Both require space, however different containment structures, sulcatas dig and burrow where aldabras do not.


Yes, initial cost is what I meant. I think the sulcata May require more money when it comes to enclosures that actually keep them in. And it would not be cheap or good if they dug a nice burrow under your house foundation.


----------



## wellington (Aug 27, 2016)

leigti said:


> Yes, initial cost is what I meant. I think the sulcata May require more money when it comes to enclosures that actually keep them in. And it would not be cheap or good if they dug a nice burrow under your house foundation.


The reason I didn't get a sulcata. I wanted one, until I pictured them burrowing under my at that time 3 flat apartment building. Boy my renters could have gotten rich off me as the building tumbled over


----------



## RayRay (Sep 18, 2016)

wellington said:


> The reason I didn't get a sulcata. I wanted one, until I pictured them burrowing under my at that time 3 flat apartment building. Boy my renters could have gotten rich off me as the building tumbled over



And on your left you can see the tipping apartments of Chicago.


----------



## dmmj (Sep 18, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> My two Aldabran tortoises are now over 200lbs. They are very docile and aren't destructive at all. They eat, they sleep, they poop. No digging. No ramming. No offensive behaviour at all.
> 
> The only problem mine cause me is at the fence. If we're on the outside of the fence, they see no reason why they can't just barrel right through the fence to be with us. But as long as we don't put them in that position, they respect their boundaries.


eat sleep and poop? That sounds a lot like me


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 18, 2016)

RayRay said:


> And on your left you can see the tipping apartments of Chicago.



Sort of like Pisa's leaning tower!!!


----------

